# Cheese Behaving Badly



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I just took a nice creamy tub of chevre out of the freezer and flavored it with chives and black pepper...fabulous! HOWEVER, it is behaving like liquid cornstarch...solid one minute and almost like liquid the next. I've had this happen before, but with fresh chevre...is it not enough rennet? If so, apparently there is a super fine line between smooth/creamy (like soft cream cheese) and liquid...lol

Pav? Input?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It did not hold liquid well enough for the protein bonds. Meaning either it was overhydrated (not drained enough), under rennetted, or overacidified before you drained it. Also possible something happened while defrosting.

I would drain some more in cloth, and let it thicken up and eat.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

We ended up mixing in herbs and eating it like it was...lol. BF loved it since it flattened out after you scooped some out with a cracker (he's oddly OCD when eating soft cheese out of a container, has to scoop it so the top always stays flat. I like to mess with him and stick my cracker in the middle and gouge a hole...he then spends 20 minutes eating cheese to flatten it back out)


wahahahaha
*evil laugh*


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Woops... I guess I am OCD too because that is how I eat pudding or oatmeal or ice cream. I make a swipe across it with my spoon and then the next bite the swipe is right next to that bite until it is straight across then I start over.


----------

